# Happy Birthday Keemjay for 22nd *



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Honey....

Have a fab birthday...

Enjoy your last night before you become a forever family!!!

I know you've got exactly what you wanted !!!

Love me xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

[fly]Happy Birthday Kim[/fly]

           

Lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

And exactly what we ALL wanted for you and DH, have a fabulous birthday KJ


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kim

Hope you have a fantastic birthday, you could not have wished for a better birthday present

Love Moomin and Co

xxxxx​


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Have a fantastic day - what a busy month in your household!!!

Loads of love & I'll have a big slice of cake in your honour!  

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

To the Happiest Birthday Girl ever!  

  Wishing you a wonderful year ahead with lots of new adventures as a family  

All our 

Holly & DH

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw you all made me cry on my birthday 
you're right, i absolutely love my new bird bath from dh but nothing will ever be as fantastic as the gift i get tomorrow 
off now to do our swinging through the trees!

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!   

 Got visions of you & DH swinging through trees like Mowgli and Louie!   I can't tell you how great it is to see you so happy!   Have a fabulous day!

Hope it all goes swimmingly in the next couple of weeks - will be thinking of you tomorrow.... one more sleep till you see your daughter again...LOVELY! 

Molly
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Have a vey happy birthday KJ.

Have fun swinging from those trees         and a wonderful day tomorrow.

Shazia xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kim!

Have a fab day and an even fabber day tomorrow!!

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxx  ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY KJ  
Hope you have a fantastic day & I bet there aren't many birthdays you've had to match this one!!
Birthday cards for mummy next year  & just one day until you see your beautiful daughter again.
Lots of love,

Erica.xx*​


----------

